# Brock Lesnar and MMA debut?



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Who is going to watch Brock Lesnar's MMA debut this Saturday?

He could really well or not so well. The only way to find out is time and fights.

What we do know is that is is freakishly fast for his size, strong, agile, and has endurance. Most wrestlers transititon well, because they have dedication, great endurance, and take-downs. I don't see Lesnar being the type to gas. Most wrestlers don't, they have great endurance.

He could also have a glass chin. (IMO most guy's have average chins and can get knock'd out, but only a few have very good chins and can take a lot of punishment......meaning that having a "glass chin" is really having an average chin. I think it's a myth that most guy's can take tons of punishment, and that only a select few have "glass chins". Anyone can get knocked out.)

If he does have a glass chin then no matter how good he is, that will always be a liability.

Two things you never want to say once your in a fight:

1.) Man, is this guy strong.

2.) Man, is this guy fast.

And you definitely don't want to say, "Man, is this guy strong AND fast."

So if Lesnar could put all of this together, get his handwork and groundgame up, he could be a force to be reckoned with.

*
One thing I hope doesn't happen.*

Lesnar beats Min Soo Kim and all of a sudden everyone says he's the next Fedor.

You need 3 to 4 dominating fights against the best to be considered one of the best.

So, if he wins, let's see how many people IMMEDIATELY say he's the next big thing.

Either way. I hope he does great and becomes number one. War Brock.

:sniper:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Well brock is from my hometown. So i see him on occasion but don't personally know him. I should say i now live in his hometown.
Anyway..rumor has it he is down to 195. If anyone watches it, let me know if he really did shrink down.
I have seen Brock in a few bar fights several years ago. Only one thing stood out then--he is freakishly strong!! I can honestly say i know no one or have met no one EVER with his strength. That will definitely help but..
i remember the old days when Royce Gracie (sp) used to ultimate fight. He was 175 lbs max. He would tap out the biggest boys around. If brock gets proper training and some good experience--he will be dangerous. This could take a long time.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, couple things.

I think people underrate Strength. Matt Hughes put it best when he said, "I think strength is a great defense."

It is. It's also a great offense.

He did not drop to 195. That would be seriously unhealthy for someone his size. He's not Lindsay Lohan. LOL

He weighed in yesterday at 265lbs. His opponent an Olympic Silver Medalist in Judo, or so they say, weighed in at 255lbs.

Where does Brock live now? Isn't it in MN?

Another thing about Royce Gracie, he mostly beat guys who were single discipline fighters, being Judo, or Karate, Wrestling or whatever back in the day. Todays fighters have to be far more well rounded.

Once he fought multi-dimensional fighters like Matt Hughes he got beat. Even Matt Hughes, who is the most dominant WW of all time in the UFC is considered by some to be fairly one-dimensional. (I definitely don't think so.)

To say someone is well-rounded and multi-dimensional you'd be looking at someone like Fedor or Georges St. Pierre.

:sniper:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Is he fighting in PRIDE or the UFC?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Neither. He's fighting in K-1. Dynamite.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Fights gonna start soon.

My prediction is Brock gets the win via takedown and then GnP.

Ha, or who knows, maybe he'll get a KO or TKO.

:sniper:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

your predication was right. Hard to say how good Brock is right now. That guy he fought gave up so easy....almost like it was fixed or something.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

It wasn't that the guy gave up so early. It was that those punches straight to his face probably hurt a lot. LOL.

Honestly, who knows, if I was in that position and Brock was punching me in the face, I might tap out too.

And another thing is, the guy took the fight on like a 3 day notice, since Hong Man Choi wasn't cleared to fight, b/c of a tumor.

That takes some serious balls, so he man'd up. Got to give him credit for that. The guy also has like a 1-4 record. So he's not exactly the best. He is a Silver medalist in judo in the Olympics though.

Now, where or not Brock will do good in MMA.
*
Too early to tell*.

Lets see:

1.) Actually boxing. (How good is his stand up?)

2.) Conditioning. (He didn't gas, lets see if he can go 5 full rounds while being pushed.)

3.) Chin. (He didn't get hit. So we don't know how good his chin is.)

4.) Submissions. (How could can he do them AND stop from being submitted.)

5.) On his back. (How does he react if someone takes him down and mounts him and starts throwing elbows, bombs and submissions.)........No one has talked about this yet. They make is seem like he can't be taken down.

We obviously need to see some fights against more lower contenders. And then hopefully Brock can work his way up to higher level fighters and hopefully all the way to the top.

WAR BROCK!!!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

from what I read on mma.com he is being managed/trained by hoyce....


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Royce Gracie?

I'm pretty sure it's not.

Try this link:






:sniper:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

On April 28, 2006, Lesnar appeared inside the ring after the final match of K-1 Hero's Las Vegas and has since signed a deal with the K-1/Hero's. He is currently training with Minnesota Martial Arts Academy under Greg Nelson coach to UFC Lightweight champion Sean Sherk and with University of Minnesota Head Assistant wrestling coach Marty Morgan.[2] Brock Lesnar announced on August 12, 2006 in Las Vegas that he has joined the K-1 promotion.[74] His first fight will be on June 2, 2007 on the K-1 Dynamite!! USA show against Choi Hong-man of Korea.[75] Royce Gracie then announced that he will serve as Lesnar's trainer.[76]

this was what i got from googleing brock lesnar....check out the last line in the paragraph....by the way we need to sit down for a couple beers at a ppv some time cuz it sounds like ur just as into this stuff as I am...


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

U ever watch it at Buffalo Wild Wings or Hooters?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

usually rent it or go halves on it with a friend and he burns it for me...I did see overtime is getting in on the action too.....


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Where are u guys located? I'm in MN.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

The Korean on that video is a monster.


----------

